# Using Sage



## onelittlemoose (Apr 9, 2014)

Greetings everyone. 
I would like to use sage essential oil in my soap, and even dried sage leaves, as it grows wild where I live. Reading Dr. Bob's Soap Maker's Workshop, he says sage should only be used with caution. Does anyone know why? He recommends replacing it with clary sage. What's the difference?

I have just completed my first successful CP soap batch. I'm hooked. So any advice welcome, and thanks in advance.


----------



## lsg (Apr 10, 2014)

I use a blend of lemongrass and sage essential oils.  My son loves it and asks for me to use it in all the products I make for him.  I haven't read much about sage oil so can't comment on any harm it does.  I do know that Majestic Mountain Sage started carrying it because of numerous requests.


----------



## Mellifera (Apr 10, 2014)

I've never heard of sage having any ill effects, though the German Commission E cautions against internal use during pregnancy.


----------



## eyeroll (Apr 10, 2014)

I've used sage EO on its own and with lavender EO, and with dried sage leaves in the soap itself.  I'm still here.


----------



## neeners (Apr 10, 2014)

I know sage can decrease milk supply for lactating mommas, so that's not good for them.  this should help:
http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-sage.html


----------



## coffeetime (Apr 10, 2014)

Clary sage is awesome and has no associated cautions.


----------



## onelittlemoose (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies. I regret I've been swallowed by deadlines in my day job and haven't had the opportunity to reply till now. Beginning to emerge back into soap now. Can't wait to start my next batch, and as an added bonus, my latest order of essential oils and fragrances just arrived, including sage! Yay! 

The only other question I would have then, does sage (non-clary) have any effect on trace? Speed up, slow down, seize, that kind of thing? 

So much to learn, so much to try, and so much fun to have.


----------



## eyeroll (May 3, 2014)

Nope, sage EO doesn't speed up trace for me


----------

